# White stuff from my tortoise is it normal?



## JaySparks (May 21, 2017)

I'm not sure if its poop or pee. Is this healthy?


----------



## Jeremiah briggs (May 21, 2017)

It could be tortoise pee. I've heard that a tortoise holds on to there fluids long enough that when they finally go it's white like that. I've never seen it with my tort but it's what I've heard


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 22, 2017)

It is normal and called urates (concentrated uric acid). Urates are formed by many species of tortoise (but not all species) as a consequence of protein metabolism. For a tortoise that is well hydrated, urates should have the consistency anywhere between a liquid and toothpaste.


----------



## JaySparks (May 22, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> It is normal and called urates (concentrated uric acid). Urates are formed by many species of tortoise (but not all species) as a consequence of protein metabolism. For a tortoise that is well hydrated, urates should have the consistency anywhere between a liquid and toothpaste.


So mine is healthy?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 22, 2017)

JaySparks said:


> So mine is healthy?



Looks like it. But you are in a better place to judge the consistency than I through a photo.


----------

